# Remington 700 SPS Varmint



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

It seems like I have contracted "gun fever" I just bought a Left Handed Tikka T3 Lite Stainless in 270 Win. in about June.

Now I am looking for a budget tactical/varmint/extended range shooting rifle. At scheels in Fargo they have a Left Handed Remington SPS Varmint in 223 Rem. And it seems like it would be a nice rifle that fits the qualifications i'm looking for but i have read mixed reviews on the rifle and its performance. Could anybody shed some light on this rifle for me and how well the 223 rem. would work for a varmint/extended range shooting round.

I have been looking at scopes for a varmint rifle and i found a semi affordable mil dot scope with adjustable turretts in the Millett lines of scopes. Preferable the LRS-1 or the TRS-1 or the Buck gold series. Anybody have any advice on them.

I would like any other advice anybody has on this caliber or rifle or scope. All other suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks for all the advice.

benson821 :sniper:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Nothing wrong with the rifle, but depending on your idea of "extended range" id look at a different caliber.


----------



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

Extended range meaning out to or around 500 yards. Maybe not even that far the longest range i use only goes out to 300 yards


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

I know that it work's good in RH 22-250 cal on it LP II 6x18 for dog's out to 450's M
if you do get one go and have some fun.


----------



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

laviii said:


> I know that it work's good in RH 22-250 cal on it LP II 6x18 for dog's out to 450's M
> if you do get one go and have some fun.


Did you do any modifications to your rifle? and how do you like the 22-250 caliber??


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

Some work to open up the stock from the barrel. I love it 55gr hornady sp 3850ft for dogs good work to them info out there and 70gr for deer out to 250m. go out and shot it all range's a bit I did and I have being shoting it for 3ys


----------



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

laviii said:


> Some work to open up the stock from the barrel. I love it 55gr hornady sp 3850ft for dogs good work to them info out there and 70gr for deer out to 250m. go out and shot it all range's a bit I did and I have being shoting it for 3ys


So you kept the original stock on it but just free floated the barrel?

with that rifle when you shoot it does the rifle stay on target or is there muzzle jump and you have to reacquire the target?


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

So you kept the original stock on it but just free floated the barrel? yes

with that rifle when you shoot it does the rifle stay on target or is there muzzle jump and you have to reacquire the target? there is alittle jump, but at 300m about 4" from point for me. but there so muzzle jump with all rifle's I know.


----------



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sounds like i'm going to pick up that rifle as soon as i get my parents swayed over to letting me get it..

now for the optics i was looking at the Millett 4-16X50 TRS rifle scope. Has anybody had any experience with Millet scopes???


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

I have this rifle in a RH .308 with a nikon monarch 6-24x50 on it.
Love the rifle, i can shoot 1/2" 3 shot group at 200 yds with just a bipod. 
Mine is very accurate, haven't done any mods to it yet. Since it is not bedded or free floated and I do not think the stock is nearly strong enough to handle such modifications, I have been looking into getting a pillar or glass bedded stock to try and do some long range shooting with it. 
But so far I love it.


----------

